# Sadie and Meg



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

I will try again to put a picture of my Angels Sadie and Meg on the first one is Meg and the second photo Sadie.

Maggie


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Hey you got a pic posted. Aren;t they beautiful!!!!!

Hooch


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

they look so much alike too


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

What beautiful girls they were . I love Sadie's eyes in the second pic so soulful


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Awww...hugs to you...they were beautiful.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

They are so beautiful. They are having lots of fun playing at the rainbow bridge until you can all be together again. I love their very soulful eyes and you can see the gentle spirit.


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

they are beautiful!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

The days are getting no better i miss them so much.
I cannot wait to see them at the bridge.

Maggie


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

They are sooo beautiful.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

They are simply lovely!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

*My Angels*

Its still no better i still miss them both very much i am trying hard but i just loved them both so much i still cannot stop crying for them.
Daisy is a little darling and she is still missing Sadie i just wonder when it might get better ????


Maggie


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

I can see they had the most beautiful souls -thankyou for sharing your precious pictures of Meg and Sadie


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Meg and Sadie are beautiful girls and can see their beautiful spirits. They live on in Daisy with Meg teaching Sadie and Sadie teaching Daisy.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Sadie and Meg were girls in a million i am going to get in touch with an animal communicator as i so want to know if they are ok.
As they both said such quick and sad goodbyes to life i just need to know they are ok and don't blame me for there sudden exit from life.

Maggie


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Such lovely girls. totally understandable that you still miss them. I really think that you have such love to give you will feel better if you do adopt the new girl. You never replace Sadie and Maggie, you just make your heart bigger for the next ones.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

I know i will never replace them but why do they have to be taken so suddenly when i loved them so much.
They were such lovely girls they always wanted to be together.

Maggie


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

I am sorry. They were just stunning, beautiful goldens.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Rainbow Bridge*

I have just been reading Rainbow Bridge and it never fails to make me cry i am missing my girls very much then i saw this poem on the Irish Retriever site which i expect some of you will have seen but i thought it was nice so i thought i would share it with you all.

Maggie

*Across Rainbow Bridge
*Was it today, yesterday, a week, a month ago?
There are no days; there are no nights since my furchild died.
I reach to pet my furry friend who is no longer here.
My heart is broken, my arms are empty. How many tears I have cried.
I leave the house, into the lane we always walked together.
The rain is falling. I notice not. Just more tears on my face.
He used to lead me down the lane. His spirit leads me still.
But we go a different way to a very strange and different place.
I stand before a rustic bridge I have never seen before.
I stop. I know I am not to cross. But why, I want to know?
And then the rain suddenly stops. I look up into the clouds.
I look down. The bridge is gone and in its place is a rainbow.
I look across the Rainbow Bridge and see a joyful sight;
Thousands of healthy furchildren playing with my beloved pet.
I want to run and love him, but I am rooted to the spot.
He looks and wags his tail and I hear him bark Not yet.
And then his bark turns to a voice and I hear him say,
You cared for me, you played with me and loved me to the end.
I am healthy now, dont cry for me. I will meet you here again.
Others need your love and care. I am sending you a friend.
I rub my eyes and the rainbow is again a rustic bridge.
I send a prayer for that quick glimpse to the loving God above.
I hear a noise and glance back down. I cant believe my eyes.
Across the bridge, my darling pet sent a furbaby for me to love.
I pick up the furry bundle, hold him close to my dampened cheek.
He nuzzles my neck, kisses my tears. Its true love at first sight.
Not to replace the one who has gone but another who needs my love and care.
My eyes are drawn upward to see a Rainbow Bridge in radiating light.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

maggie1951 said:


> I have just been reading Rainbow Bridge and it never fails to make me cry i am missing my girls very much then i saw this poem on the Irish Retriever site which i expect some of you will have seen but i thought it was nice so i thought i would share it with you all.
> 
> Maggie
> 
> ...


That is a really beautiful and comforting poem, thanks for sharing that with us.


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

What beautiful, beautiful girls!!! Prayers for your heart to heal with good memories of your girls.


----------

